# NRW CTF Cup 2013



## OneWheeler (17. Februar 2013)

enjoy and discover NRW

NRW 2013 CUP


Auch 2013 haben wir wieder ausgesuchte MTB-Touren in
ganz NRW fÃ¼r euch zusammengestellt, auf denen ihr NRW
mit euren Mountainbikes genieÃen und erkunden kÃ¶nnt.
Jeder der 9 Veranstalter hat wieder eine fÃ¼r seine Region
typische Strecke zusammengestellt, die die Besonderheiten
der einzelnen Gegenden erfahrbar machen.

*hier geht es zur Online Anmeldung*
http://www.rad-club-buer.com/veranstaltungen/ctf-emscherbruch/nrw-ctf-cup-2013-anmeldung

hier kÃ¶nnt ihr sehen wer schon alles dabei ist:
http://www.rad-club-buer.com/veranstaltungen/ctf-emscherbruch/nrw-ctf-cup


Und das erwartet euch auf den Touren:
flyer:http://radler.adler07.de/sites/default/files/seite1.jpg

10.3.2013
Dinslaken zeigt euch den Niederrhein und das LippemÃ¼ndungsgebiet
mit seinen WÃ¤ldern und Auen.

06.04.2013
Grefrath fÃ¼hrt euch Ã¼ber die SÃ¼chtelner und Hinsbecker HÃ¶hen mit
herrlichen Ausblicken Ã¼ber den Niederrhein.

28.04.2013
MSV Essen Steele zeigt euch den Essener SÃ¼den mit seinen HÃ¶hen und
TÃ¤lern entlang der Ruhr und seiner BachtÃ¤ler.

26.05.2013
Der ASC09 fÃ¼hrt euch so dann an den Hengsteysee mit seinen
HÃ¶henzÃ¼gen und Abfahrten zum See.

30.6.2013
Die SturmvÃ¶gel fordern eure Kondition im Naherholungsgebiet
âElfringhauser Schweizâ heraus.


14.09.2013
Bei der 2. CTF des RV Adler LÃ¼ttringhausen habt ihr die MÃ¶glichkeit das
Bergische Land unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

geplant 22.9.2013
Die CTF in der Haard wartet mit viel Wald und wenig Asphalt auf euch.

neuer Termin:
05.10.2013
Die GlÃ¼ck Auf CTF entfÃ¼hrt euch in die Welt des Bergbaus und des
Strukturwandels.

20.10.2013
Abschluss ist die CTF durch den Emscherbruch mit seinen Halden und
Waldgebieten.


----------



## mz33 (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn alles so weiter läuft sind meine Partnerin und ich in Dinslaken dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (17. Februar 2013)

Hier ein Link zur
Ruhrpott Mounty Tour/ CTF.
MSV Essen Steele 2011 e.V.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10318964#post10318964


----------



## unkreativ (18. Februar 2013)

Dinslaken ist für uns ein Muss, ansonsten nehmen wir wie letztes Jahr so viel wie möglich mit. Vor allem Essen und die Haard waren letztes Jahr toll


----------



## Klausen1974 (21. Februar 2013)

Ich bin diese Jahr auch wieder mit von der Partie, ich hoffe das ich dieses Jahr alle Termine wahrnehmen kann 





http://www.radsportclub-dinslaken.de/CTF-CUP/index.html


----------



## OneWheeler (4. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

am Sonntag geht es los in Dinslaken:
http://www.radsportclub-dinslaken.de/CTF-CUP/html/dinslaken.html

160 Fahrer/in haben sich schon online als Serienfahrer/in angemeldet,
bist du auch schon dabei?
http://www.rad-club-buer.com/veranstaltungen/ctf-emscherbruch/nrw-ctf-cup

Wenn nicht kannst du dich hier registrieren:
http://www.rad-club-buer.com/veranstaltungen/ctf-emscherbruch/nrw-ctf-cup-2013-anmeldung

bis Sonntag 
und
immer einen Fingerbreit Luft unter der Felge


----------



## Deleted 83484 (5. März 2013)

dabei und auch angemeldet....werde vermutlich nicht alle Termine wahrnehmen können, aber ich versuche soviel wie möglich zu fahren !!


----------



## OneWheeler (6. März 2013)

enjoy and discover NRW
NRW 2013 CUP
​Hallo zusammen,

am Donnerstag wird es einen Anmeldestop geben, damit der RSC Dinslaken die Anmeldekarten für die CTF am Sonntag drucken kann.
Also wer  in Dinslaken am den Start will und am NRW CTF Cup teilnehmen möchte, jetzt noch schnell anmelden.
http://www.rad-club-buer.com/veranst...2013-anmeldung

Am Montag schalten wir dann die Anmeldung wieder für Grefrath frei.

Info:
Die online Anmeldung ist keine Pflicht, sie soll nur euch und uns die Arbeit am Start erleichter (beschleunigen).

Natürlich kann man sich auch wie gewohnt, am Sonntag vor Ort für die CTF einschreiben.
Aber nur wer eine Onlinemeldung macht nimmt am NRW CTF Cup teil und kann am Ende eine Auszeichnung bekommen.

Für alle online gemeldeten Starter liegen die Startunterlagen ausgefüllt bereit, alle anderen müssen erst noch handschriftlich erfasst werden.


----------



## Klausen1974 (9. März 2013)

ich kann morgen Leider nicht am Start sein, daher sehen wir uns erst in Grefrath


----------



## Deleted 83484 (10. März 2013)

Bin heute leider auch nicht dabei...


----------



## Honigblume (10. März 2013)

Wir waren heute dabei.

Es war sehr dreckig  und zum Ende hin recht kalt, die Dusche hinterher war Gold wert 

Kuchenauswahl (jaja, meine CTF Motivation ) war Bombe 
Ich persönlich würde mich sehr über Waffeln freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausen1974 (10. März 2013)

gibt es schon ein paar Bilder von dem was ich heute verpasst habe?


----------



## unkreativ (11. März 2013)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Wir waren heute dabei.
> 
> Es war sehr dreckig  und zum Ende hin recht kalt, die Dusche hinterher war Gold wert
> 
> ...



Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Und erweitern: Kakao bitte!



Klausen1974 schrieb:


> gibt es schon ein paar Bilder von dem was ich heute verpasst habe?



Ich hab keinen Knipser gesehen. War denen zu kalt und Nass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Und wen es interessiert (inkl. 2 Matschfotos):
http://unkreativ.net/wordpress/?p=15348


----------



## Klausen1974 (11. März 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Und erweitern: Kakao bitte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



netter Bericht bei deinem Weblog, ich glaub ich bin jetzt nicht mehr ganz so traurig das ich das gestern verpasst habe 
ich glaube das wäre untrainiert als erste Lauf für 2013 recht viel für mich gewesen


----------



## REMaster (11. März 2013)

Organisation war in Dinslaken wie gewohnt sehr gut und es hat auch in der Schlammschlacht Spaß gemacht. Für das schlechte Wetter kann ja keiner was...
Zumindest konnte Fahrtechnik und die Wahl des richtigen Einsatzgerätes den Matsch besiegen!


----------



## BassTee (12. März 2013)

Trotz des schlechten Wetters und der vereinzelt sehr matschigen Wege fand ich den Asphaltanteil zu groß. Die Strecke bei Sonnenschein wäre einfach nur langweilig gewesen.


----------



## Silent (12. März 2013)

Klausen1974 schrieb:


> gibt es schon ein paar Bilder von dem was ich heute verpasst habe?


Die Dortmunder haben ein paar Bilder:

https://picasaweb.google.com/103860...&authkey=Gv1sRgCOXJqJPz8ujcLg&feat=directlink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (12. März 2013)

Hallo Biker,

an Sonntag dürfte es wohl einigen so gegangen sein wie mir. Die Wetterberichte der letzten Tage verhießen nichts Gutes, für die erste Veranstaltung des NRW CTF Cup 2013. Als ich Morgens auf gestanden bin regnete es leicht. 
Man soll ich wirklich los und nach Dinslaken fahren? Aber dann gab ich mir einen Ruck und zog mir meine Radsachen an. Viele haben sich wohl lieber wieder unter der Bettdecke verkrochen.
Bei leichtem Nieselregen fuhr ich mit dem Bike von Oberhausen aus in Richtung Start.  Wir hatten 4° und es Regnete. An der Anmeldung lief es recht zügig und ich konnte schnell los. Nur einer meiner Vereinskameraden hatte sich auch noch aufraffen können, wie ca.320 andere hart gesottene Biker auch. 
Die Streck führte uns direkt über eine kleine Halde mit schönen Tails,  wo einige Fahrer auch gleich merken, das es bei diesem Wetter nicht leicht ist die Spur zuhalten. Wir aber kamen gut durch.
Jetzt ging der regen in Schneeregen über und die Temperatur viel auf 1°. Kurz vor der 1.Kontrolle war dann noch ein Waldweg zu bewältigen, mit vielen Pfützen und Schlamm. Nach der Kontrolle ging es dann in die Testerberge, auch hier hatte das Wetter für eine Wegbeschaffenheit gesorgt, die den Fahrern viel Kraft und Geschick abverlangte. Dann kam der berühmt berüchtigte Geländeeinschnitt, erst steil Bergab und sofort wieder hoch, wer da nicht rechtzeitig den richtigen Gang gewählt hatte musste berghoch schieben. Hier in den Testerbergen wurden die Fahrer die gekommen sind mit vielen schönen Trails belohnt. Dann wurde es leichter,aber nur kurz, am Fuß der Testerberge ging es gut 800m einen Sandweg entlang, der heute besonders anspruchsvoll war, die Reifen fanden kaum halt. Nun war man wieder an der Kontrolle, von da an ging es über Waldautobahn und Teer zurück zum Start viele werden froh über diese Streckenführung gewesen sein denn die Wege zuvor waren doch recht Kräfte zerrend. Kurz vor dem Zeil dann noch durch die Kirchhelerheide und entlang des Rotbaches hier hat der Lippeverband viel gearbeitet um dem Rotbach wider einen natürlichen Verlauf zugeben und den Rotbachweg entsprechend geführt dann noch einen Pferdeweg und man war im Zeil.

Dann bis Grefrath bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter.


----------



## OneWheeler (20. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

leider hatten wir einige Probleme mit der Internetseite. Diese sind jetzt behoben und ihr könnt euch die Mannschaftswertung auch anschauen.

http://www.radsportclub-dinslaken.de/CTF-CUP/html/wertung.html

Am 6.4.13 geht es dann in Grefrath weiter. 
Es geht wieder über die Süchtelner Höhen und die umliegenden Wälder, wo viele Pfade und Tail´s auf eure Stollenreifen warten.

Auch die online Anmeldung ist noch für euch offen:
http://www.rad-club-buer.com/veranstaltungen/ctf-emscherbruch/nrw-ctf-cup-2013-anmeldung

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Klausen1974 (20. März 2013)

Ich hoffe das mir am 6. April nicht wieder etwas dazwischen kommt


----------



## OneWheeler (31. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wer bei uns an der Halde Haniel in den letzten Tagen unterwegs war, dem könnten einige Plakate aufgefallen sein. Dort wird eine Reihe von Kulturveranstaltungen beworben unter anderem am 1.9.2013 eine Trommel Konzert...
http://www.trommeln-der-welt.de/
Das zwingt den Adler Bottrop nun dazu seine CTF zu verschieben.
Aktuell ergeben sich 2 mögliche Termine 

Sonntag der 8.9.2013 
und 
Samstag der 5.10.2013

Wir vom Adler Bottrop müssen nun schauen für welchen der Tage wir alle Freigaben bekommen können.

Leider gibt es keine Zentralestelle, die die Veranstaltungen organisiert.
Wir erkundigen uns immer schon im August des Vorjahres was an Kultur wann geplant ist. 
http://www.buehnen.net/ort/bottrop/loc/halde-haniel/


----------



## OneWheeler (31. März 2013)

Hallo zusmmen,

leider wird auch wohl die CTF in Marl (9.6.13) verschoben werden müssen. Das Umweltamt macht dort neue Auflagen und will eine artenrechtliche Unbedeklichkeitsprüfung haben.
Auch dieser Verein arbeitet Fieberhaft an einer Lösung für euch.

Sobald die Termine fest stehen werden wir diese veröffentlichen.

In diesem Jahr ist bei den Genehmigungen der Wurm drin.


----------



## Klausen1974 (1. April 2013)

Unfassbar, es wollen doch nur ein paar Leute mit nem Fahrrad Spass haben und das i.d.R. nur auf normalen Wegen, ich hoffe das dieser CTF nicht noch ins Wasser fällt!


----------



## Klausen1974 (3. April 2013)

Interessante News gibts es auch in einer Facebook Gruppe zum NRW CTF Cup!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/nrw.ctf.cup.2011/


----------



## M::::: (3. April 2013)

Das ist schön, aber blöderweise folgen immer mehr Veranstalter, der Devise " steht alles auf FB". 

Ich bin nicht bei FB und will da auch auf keinen Fall hin.
Infos zu öffentlichen Veranstaltungen, gehören nicht auf geschlossene Plattformen.


----------



## OneWheeler (3. April 2013)

M::::: schrieb:


> Das ist schön, aber blöderweise folgen immer mehr Veranstalter, der Devise " steht alles auf FB".
> 
> Ich bin nicht bei FB und will da auch auf keinen Fall hin.
> Infos zu öffentlichen Veranstaltungen, gehören nicht auf geschlossene Plattformen.



bin der gleichen Meinung, deshalb poste ich auch hier


----------



## Klausen1974 (4. April 2013)

ich find's praktisch es sind auch einige der Veranstalter mit dabei somit weiß man immer zeitnah Bescheid, ich wollte aber niemanden drängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (4. April 2013)

Klausen1974 schrieb:


> ich find's praktisch es sind auch einige der Veranstalter mit dabei somit weiß man immer zeitnah Bescheid, ich wollte aber niemanden drängen



Hab mich auch nicht von Dir gedrängt gefühlt 
Ich find s nur doof, wenn bei den Haardbikern auf der HP noch die Termine von 2012 stehen und es dann heißt es gäbe News auf FB.
Relevante Neuigkeiten gehören m.M. nach auf die Veranstalter HP und nicht auf geschlossene Plattformen.

Die Kritik ging nicht an Dich, sondern an alle Veranstalter die glauben FB sei das Primärmedium.


----------



## Silent (4. April 2013)

Klausen1974 schrieb:


> ich find's praktisch es sind auch einige der Veranstalter mit dabei somit weiß man immer zeitnah Bescheid, ich wollte aber niemanden drängen


Zeitnah kann man auch auf der Vereinswebseite Information bringen. 
Oder eben gesammelt auf der CTF Cup Seite.
Sich überall Infos zusammen zu suchen ist mühsam und uneffektiv.

So wie sich der Cup derzeit online präsentiert ist, ohne jemanden zu Nähe treten zu wollen, einfach Murks. Hier ein bisschen für alle, da ein wenig für wenige, wer nicht im IBC oder Facebook ist, bekommt gar nichts mit.
Der steht, wenn er Pech hat, am angekündigten Vanstaltungstag am vermeintlichen Start und dort ist gähnende Leere.


----------



## tfrieters (4. April 2013)

Lohnt sich!
2 Tour des Cups







GPS und weitere Infos
unter


----------



## OneWheeler (6. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

die Meldung für die Trikot ist nun beendet.
Von 195 Fahrern die gemeldet waren und angeschrieben wurden, haben 92 an der Abstimmung teilgenommen. 
Das ist eine Wahlbeteiligung von 47,2%
2 Haben sich enthalten
42 haben das T-Shirt gewählt
48 wären für das Radtrikot

24% der Wahlberechtigten würden nun bestimmen was wir nehmen.
Bei den 22% die T-Shirt Favorisieren, liegt das wohl am Preis, da die ganze Familie mitmacht.

Bei denen mit Radtrikot sind einige dabei die das Trikot gerne vorher anprobieren wollen. Einige wolle eine bestimmte Farbe, bzw schreiben wenn es schön ist.
Nach Rücksprache mit den Vereinen, wird es nun ein T-shirt geben

sportliche Grüße
onewheeler


----------



## Deleted 83484 (9. April 2013)

Bin auch nicht bei Gesichtsbuch und werde SICHER nicht dort beitreten, daher bin ich auf Infos angewiesen die in öffentlichen Foren /Seiten preisgegeben werden.

Wie war's eigentlich am Samstag in Grefrath ???

ich werde erst in Essen am 28. loslegen können


----------



## 3radfahrer (9. April 2013)

Hier:

http://bollebiker.jimdo.com/2013-1/april/6-04-ctf-grefrath/?logout=1


----------



## Klausen1974 (10. April 2013)

Grefrath war prima! Auch wenn ich noch meine Kondition vom letzten Jahr suche 
In Steele bin ich auch wieder am Start, auch wenn ich diesen Anstieg kurz nach dem Start nicht gerade liebe


----------



## OneWheeler (10. April 2013)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Wie war's eigentlich am Samstag in Grefrath ???



hier findest du/ihr auch was:
http://www.radsportclub-dinslaken.de/CTF-CUP/html/grefrath.html

Unten auf der Seite dann auch ein Link zu den Bildern.


----------



## OneWheeler (11. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie schon angekündigt mussten wir den Termin der Glück Auf CTF wegen einer Veranstaltungswoche (Trommeln der Welt) auf der Halde Haniel verschieben. Wir hatten im August 2012 zwar nachgefragt, was das Kulturamt plant und da war der Termin noch frei, erst später im Jahr wurde doch noch was umgestellt und wir wurden vergessen. So das eine Änderung unumgänglich wurde.

Wir haben jetzt den 05.10.2013 mit der Zeche und den anderen Interessengruppen abgestimmt und können jetzt endlich weiter machen.

Der 05.10.2013 ist der Samstag an dem langen Wochenende mit dem "Tag der Deutschen Einheit" also vormerken.

Der Rest, Startzeit, Streckenlänge und ein Verlauf über weitere Halden bleibt erhalten. Der genau Verlauf wird in einigen Wochen online gestellt, denn auch in diesem Jahr wird es die eine oder andere Änderung bei den Halden Überquerungen geben, lasst euch überraschen.

Bitte sagt es weiter und tragt das neue Datum auf euren Homepage ein wenn ihr dort auf unsere Veranstaltung hingewiesen habt, Danke.



sportliche Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (18. April 2013)

Falls es noch irgendjemanden interessiert:
Ich habe in Grefrath erstmals etwas Videomaterial produziert.
(Anmerkung: Ich pedaliere einbeinig und bin daher bergauf entsprechend langsamer als Leute, die mit 2 Beinen treten können)






_________________________________________________​
Ich habe mir auch den Thread hier aufmerksam durchgelesen und verstehe die FB-Problematik. OneWheelers Einverständnis vorausgesetzt, werde auch ich euch hier künftig ein paar Infos vom NRW-CTF-Cup liefern. Auch, was die Nachberichterstattung angeht.

Alle bisherigen Nachberichte inkl. Videos und Links zu den Bildern des ASC-Knipsers findet ihr hier
http://www.bikecomnet.de/category/ctf/cft2013/nachberichte_ctf_2013/

_________________________________________________​

Aber weiter gehts mit der 17. Ruhrpott-Mounty-Tour in Essen am 28.04.2013.
Das die CTF, trotz erheblicher Auflagen seitens der Forst- und Umweltämter, stattfindet, war bereits im Newsbereich hier zu lesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/08/17-ruhrpott-mounty-tourctf-findet-am-28-4-2013-statt/

Es gibt wie immer 3 Streckenlängen und somit auch für Einsteiger und Kindern eine Möglichkeit, erste CTF-Erfahrungen zu sammeln.

20 km mit ca. 250 HM
46 km mit ca. 750 HM
66 km mit ca. 1500 HM oder auch ein paar mehr

Alle weiteren Infos inkl. Link zur Online-Anmeldung gibts hier:
http://ruhrpottbiker.eu/node/14


----------



## DerJoe (25. April 2013)

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht, wo ihr am Sonntag bei der CTF in Essen parken könnt. Da ist reichlich Platz. Beim Parkplatz Lerchenstr. bitte die Einfahrtshöhe beachten, falls ihr eure Räder auf dem Dach habt.
Aber auch an die Anreise per Bahn wurde gedacht. Der Bahnhof "Essen Hügel" ist in unmittelbarer Nähe.


----------



## Olli5 (26. April 2013)

Moin, 

Kleiner Tip am Rand zur Parksituation am Seaside Beach um Umgebung.

Letzte Woche fand auf dem See eine Regatta statt, entsprechend viele Autos parkten am Straßenrand und auf dem Grünstreifen am Bürgersteig ohne jemanden wirklich zu stören.

Der heilige Sonntag hielt jedoch nicht eine kleine unbedeutsame, aber doch fleißige Mitarbeiterin der Stadt Essen davon ab, eifrig im Akkordtempo die Parksunder zu ahnen und denen liebevolle Mitteilungen an den Scheibenwischer zu haften.

Wer ordnungsgemäß sein Kraftfahrzeug parkierte blieb von den Liebesbotschaften der Stadt Essen und seiner Dienerin verschont......


----------



## DerJoe (26. April 2013)

Klar, aber bei den über 1000 Startern letztes Jahr gabs keinerlei Parkplatz-Not. 


_________________________________________________​

Jetzt aber zur neuesten Gesichtsbuch-Meldung. Wie versprochen, jetzt auch hier:

*5. HaardBiker - CTF
Terminverlegung > neuer Termin: Sonntag, 22.09.2013
bitte vormerken und weitersagen*


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. April 2013)

Sooooo, wieder zurück aus Essen.

Heute morgen dachte ich zwar erst das es ein weiterer Lauf der WWBT wird, denn es standen nur 5 Grad auf dem Thermometer.

Allerdings kam die Sonne dann doch raus und bescherte einen sehr schönen Tag.

Allerdings 2 Kritikpunkte:

die Anmeldung war etwas überfordert, so ein zwei mehr Leute täten da echt gut.

Und die Strecke gefiel mir diesmal irgendwie nicht. Die schönen Trails waren zwar nach wie vor drin, aber alleine der erste lange /steile Anstieg nach dem Start vermieste mir persönlich etwas die Laune. Das muss doch auch etwas entspannter machbar sein!?!? 

Ansonsten wieder alles top, gut ausgeschildert, nettes Verpflegungsteam. 

Und über 1200 Teilnehmer...hätte ich nicht gedacht...hätte auf weniger als letztes Jahr geschätzt.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. April 2013)

puh...ich glaube die 2. Wurst war zuviel...habe von 18 Uhr bis jetzt geschlafen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 213630 (29. April 2013)

Ja, Essen  war echt klasse. 
Nun, der erste Anstieg war zum Wachwerden, super, da hatte man gleich eine Ahnung was noch kommt. Eine rundum tolle Veranstaltung, dank an die Veranstalter!


----------



## unkreativ (29. April 2013)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Und die Strecke gefiel mir diesmal irgendwie nicht. Die schönen Trails waren zwar nach wie vor drin, aber alleine der erste lange /steile Anstieg nach dem Start vermieste mir persönlich etwas die Laune. Das muss doch auch etwas entspannter machbar sein!?!?



Klar. Google: RTF


----------



## Sanke (29. April 2013)

Fand auch, dass es eine schöne Tour war, auch wenn ich mir etwas weniger Asphalt und Forstautobahn gewünscht hätte. Danke an die Organisatoren


----------



## Deleted 213630 (29. April 2013)

Die langen Asphaltstücke waren durch die Nicht-Freigabe mancher Wege durch die Naturschutzbehörde vorgegeben, hat mir ein Mitfahrer erzählt. Trotzdem toll, was die Jungs auf die Beine gestellt haben, es kann ja ruhig jemand die "RTF" nachfahren, wie weit der wohl mit dem Rennrad kommt?


----------



## OneWheeler (29. April 2013)

To.S. schrieb:


> Die langen Asphaltstücke waren durch die Nicht-Freigabe mancher Wege durch die Naturschutzbehörde vorgegeben, hat mir ein Mitfahrer erzählt. Trotzdem toll, was die Jungs auf die Beine gestellt haben, es kann ja ruhig jemand die "RTF" nachfahren, wie weit der wohl mit dem Rennrad kommt?


Kommt auf den Fahrer an:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]Martyn Ashton - Amazing Road Bike Stunt Riding - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## DerJoe (29. April 2013)

Hier ein paar Berichte und Bilder zur CTF in Essen:

http://coffeechains.de/2013/04/17-ruhrpott-mounty-tour/

http://tanzer.de/2013/04/viel-spass-in-essen-steele/

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=c1d89c6b8728e588&id=C1D89C6B8728E588!2761&authkey=!AKK24ynjo-CzeTo

https://picasaweb.google.com/104154...2013?authkey=Gv1sRgCOOZ2Jme8saG1AE&feat=email

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58979


_________________________________________________​

Ein paar Worte zur Streckenführung:

Wir bekommen es schlichtweg nicht anders genehmigt. Jeder Millimeter einer CTF muss von den entsprechenden Ämtern/Behörden genehmigt werden. Also einfach frei drauflos planen und dann fahren, geht nicht.
Wir könnten die CTF absolut asphaltfrei abhalten, wenn man uns lassen würde. Dürfen wir aber nicht. 
Es wird jedes Jahr schwieriger, eine CTF zu veranstalten. Stets bedingt durch das Fehlverhalten weniger, worunter die Masse dann leider im darauffolgenden Jahr leiden muss.
Die Alternative zu den 'aufgezwungenen' Asphaltanteilen wäre, gar keine CTF mehr genehmigt zu bekommen. Sorry.

PS: Auch der lange Anstieg direkt zu Beginn ist dieser Genehmigungspolitik geschuldet.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (29. April 2013)

Das es in der heutigen zeit nicht einfach ist sowas auf die Beine zu stellen stimmt leider.

Sollte auch nicht als echte Kritik gemeint sein...naja, eigentlich doch
Letztes Jahr nervte mich schon der Startberg, die geänderte Version war leider nicht besser...ich muss halt mehr trainieren...und abnehmen 

Hut ab vor Euch Organisatoren die sich jedes Jahr auf's Neue mit der Sache auseinandersetzen...und die Teilnehmeranzahl gibt Euch schliesslich Recht!!

War gesten das 6. Mal bei Euch am Start und würde auch gerne die nächsten Jahre wieder bei Euch starten.

Also: Respekt für Eure Mühen und die ganze Organisation!!!!!!!


----------



## DerJoe (30. April 2013)

Hier der aktuelle Flyer der 10. Bottroper-Glück-Auf-CTF:


----------



## DerJoe (30. April 2013)

Als NÃ¤chstes steht die CTF des ASC 09 Dortmund am 26.05.2013 an.






> Am Sonntag, 26.05.2013 steht in Dortmund zum elften Mal ein echtes Highlight fÃ¼r Mountainbiker auf dem Programm:
> 
> In Dortmund-Aplerbeck steigt der 11. Ruhrgebiets-Mountainbike-Marathon.
> 107 km - 2150 Hm
> ...


----------



## Olli5 (30. April 2013)

Da simma dabei ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (20. Mai 2013)

Aktueller Vorbericht zu Dortmund in den Ruhr-Nachrichten:

http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...n-durch-den-Dortmunder-Sueden;art2575,2005632


----------



## Deleted 213630 (21. Mai 2013)

Mich wundert es gar nicht, das es Konflikte gibt. Erst letzten Sonntag konnte man beim Wiehen-Cross in Venne rücksichtslose Tempobolzer erleben. Es wurden definitiv Rennen ausgetragen, besonders in Gruppen, die mit gleichen Trikots unterwegs waren. 
Natürlich war die Masse vernünftig, aber ich fand, das dort der Gruppenstart eher negativ ist. Man sollte jeden Einzeln starten lassen, wenn man es in einer mittleren Gruppe langsam angeht, kommt garantiert eine Bolzergruppe von hinten und man wird regelrecht aus dem Trail geblasen.
In Dortmund sehe ich das Problem mit übermotivierten Marathonisti. Wie findet dort die Trennung statt?


----------



## DerJoe (21. Mai 2013)

Die Marathonisti sollen/müssen/können früher auf die Strecke gehen, soweit ich das weiß.


Ich kenne nun einige Marathon-Fahrer (mit und ohne Lizenz), die solche CTFs als Trainingseinheit nutzen. Aber die verhalten sich alle sehr gut. Machen daraus eine lockere GA-Einheit, radeln entspannt mit durchschnittlichen Hobbyfahrern zusammen. 
Ich habe oftmals das Gefühl, es sind diese 'Wannabe's. Welche, die mal den dicken Max machen wollen, aber bei einem echten Marathon irgendwo im hinteren Drittel ankämen. Leider verstehen diese Leute nicht den Sinn und Zweck einer CTF oder kennen gar die CTF-Generalausschreibung des BDR. 
http://www.rad-net.de/html/bdr/generalausschreibungen/2013/ctf-ga-2013.pdf


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. Mai 2013)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Die Marathonisti sollen/müssen/können früher auf die Strecke gehen, soweit ich das weiß.
> 
> 
> Ich kenne nun einige Marathon-Fahrer (mit und ohne Lizenz), die solche CTFs als Trainingseinheit nutzen. Aber die verhalten sich alle sehr gut. Machen daraus eine lockere GA-Einheit, radeln entspannt mit durchschnittlichen Hobbyfahrern zusammen.
> ...


 Sehe ich genau so.
Ich bin Tourifahrer und möchte auch was von der Landschaft haben, ab und zu mal ein "Plausch" mit Kollegen, ein freundliches Wort mit den Helfern.
Seltsamerweise waren im Wintercup sympathischere Leute unterwegs, bei den Rädern auch mal ein Tourenrad, auch mal die Ehefrau, die ihren Mann begleitet, die CTF in Capelle war z.B. fantastisch.
Ich habe nichts dagegen, das die Leute ihr Tempo fahren wollen, ich fahr meins und es ist mir egal, ob ich als Letzter ins Ziel komme. Aber als wilde Horde Langsamere aus dem Trail zu jagen ist doch wohl schlicht unverschämt. Und ein paar Kilometer weiter kommen dir dann Pseudoracer  von vorn entgegen und jammern auch noch...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Mai 2013)

Temperaturtechnisch scheint es ja ein weiterer Lauf der Winter-Bike-Trophy zu werden.....

bin noch unschlüssig ob ich starte


----------



## DerJoe (24. Mai 2013)

Ich starte auf jeden Fall. Evtl. wähle ich eine mittlere Strecke. Habe ich bei der Dinslakener Schlammschlacht auch gemacht. 
So eine CTF ist, mit allen Genehmigungen und dafür anfallenden Gebühren, eine sehr teure Angelegenheit für die Vereine. Und viele Vereine sind einfach auf die Einnahmen angewiesen. Für mich ist die Teilnahme also auch eine Art Unterstützung für die ausrichtenden Vereine und deren Jugendabteilungen. In die Jugendförderung fliesst bei vielen Radsportvereinen das, was unterm Strich nach einer CTF/RTF übrig bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (24. Mai 2013)

Und auch ich bin ein begeisterter Teilnehmer!
 Besonders das Engagement der Leute vor Ort finde ich toll. Daran können auch "Rüpelraser" nichts ändern, wenn von meinem Leuten jemand fährt, bin ich dabei, und wenn es Eiswürfel regnet.


----------



## Reinerdir (24. Mai 2013)

Weiss einer von euch warum keine GP Daten von der Marathonstrecke beim ASC09 am 26.05. zur Verfügung stehen?


----------



## DerJoe (24. Mai 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, ist das dieses Jahr auch in Dortmund ganz knapp mit den Genehmigungen gewesen. Ich glaube, letzte Woche lagen noch nicht alle Genehmigungen vor. 
Die werden momentan einfach entweder orga-technisch viel zu viel um die Ohren haben, oder haben ebenfalls als Auflage bekommen, vorab keine Daten zu veröffentlichen. So gehts uns in Essen jedes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (24. Mai 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich mehr. Ich erlaube mir mal zu zitieren:



> Die zeitgleiche Durchführung des Hagener Triathlons hat zu massiven Streckenänderungen bei der 67 km-Strecke und Marathon-Strecke im Bereich des Hengsteysees / der Hohensyburg geführt.
> Wir versuchen noch einen geändetern GPS-Track zu veröffentlichen.





> Hinweis:
> 
> Die Beschilderung von der Autobahn zum Start erfolgt mit "Blaupunkt-RTF"-Schildern!


----------



## DerJoe (24. Mai 2013)

Hier nun die offiziellen GPS-Tracks für Dortmund:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uedsrsuubyajjmtk <- 27km
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uyzsuswqarwhlswy <- 47km
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=liylnxryofgcaqoh <- 60km
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fksaqfdkmwvbsita <- 93km


----------



## DerJoe (29. Mai 2013)

Dortmund war endgenial. Schlamm, Regen, nasse Steine, rutschige Wurzeln. Also Biken in Reinkultur.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. Mai 2013)

ich hätte die ganze Zeit nur gekotzt!!!

Hoffe auf die nächste Veranstaltung: Sturmvogel essen


----------



## DerJoe (31. Mai 2013)

Ich habe noch etwas gewartet, manchmal posten einige ihre Bilder etwas später bei Facebook, aber es kam nix mehr.

Hier also nun Fotos von der Dortmunder CTF.
https://picasaweb.google.com/103748...05_26_ASC_Picasa?authkey=Gv1sRgCIaMx52SqcixBw
https://picasaweb.google.com/114758554329698581381/260513CTFMTBMarathon2013Ordner1
https://picasaweb.google.com/114758554329698581381/260513CTFMTBMarathon2013Ordner2


----------



## DerJoe (24. Juni 2013)

Zitat aus Facebook vom RV Sturmvogel-Essen, die am kommenden Sonntag die nächste CTF ausrichten:



> Am 30.06 startet wieder unsere RTF / CTF.
> In diesem Jahr hatten wir erhebliche Probleme mit den Behörden und wir waren gezwungen unsere lange CTF-Strecke kurzfristig aus dem Wald herauszuplanen.
> 
> Aufgrund vermehrter Beschwerden über "rüpelhafte" Radfahrer der letzten CTF hatten wir das Vergnügen, mehrfach bei den Behörden vorstellig werden zu müssen. Es war sehr mühsam überhaupt die Genehmigung für die diesjährige Tour zu erhalten.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (25. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

zur Erinnerung die Glück-Auf CTF musste wegen einer anderen Veranstaltung verschoben werden. 

10. Glück-Auf-CTF.
Am *05.10.2013* lädt der DJK Adler07 Bottrop e.V. zu seiner 10. Glück-Auf CTF ein.

Neues Highlight:
das Durchfahren der großen Spargelhalle der Familie Beckmann.

_Startgeld CTF 7 
Marathon 12_

Zeche Prosper Haniel
Fernewaldstr./Birkhahnweg
46242 Bottrop

Wie seit Jahren bieten wir auch zur 10. CTF wieder Strecken für Jedermann an.
Die kleine Runde ( 28 km)  richtet sich an alle, die erst einmal das Mountainbiken kennenlernen wollen.

Mit steigender Streckenlänge werden die Wege schwieriger und die Herausforderung an die Kondition größer. (45km, 58km, 73km, 100km)
Wie immer steht aber nicht nur der Sport im Fokus der Veranstaltung. Wir machen euch den Struckturwandel im Revier und insbesondere in Bottrop erlebbar.
Der Start ist an der Zeche Prosper Haniel  und führt die Biker von dort durch die Wälder, Felder und Industriebrachen zu den Halden der Region.
Die Halden bestechen durch ihre schönen Trails und ihren Kunstwerken auf den Gipfeln. Von dort kann man auch erkennen, wie GRÜN das Umland ist.
Danach geht es weiter durch eine bäuerliche geprägte Landschaft und auch hier können wir euch ein Highlight bieten, das es so noch nicht gab: Die Bauernfamilie Beckmann öffnet für Fahrer der 3 großen Touren  ihre  Spargelsortierhalle, durch die ein kleiner Hindernisparcours führen wird.  Wer die kleine Runde fährt und will, kann aber die Runde zur Spargelhalle einfach auch mitnehmen, das sind 12 zusätzliche Kilometer über Wald- und Feldwege.
Zum Abschluss wird dann noch die Halde Haniel von den längeren Touren Angriff genommen, hier warten 13 km mit über 200 Höhenmeter  und vielen Trails auf euch.
Es erwartet euch also eine sehr kontrastreiche Tour durch unsere Heimat, gespickt mit Erlebnissen aus Sport, Kultur und dem Strukturwandel, in einer Landschaft mit mehr Fassetten als man es im Revier erwartet.

Also 4*B: Bottrop Biker Berbau und Bauerenschaft

Neugierig geworden? Dann den Termin 5.10.2013 schon mal vormerken. Wir freuen uns auf Euch! "


----------



## mz33 (26. August 2013)

Dabei dabei ich bin dabei


----------



## Speichennippel (7. September 2013)

Der nächste NRW-CTF-Cup ist am 14.9. in Remscheid (Lennep-Hackenberg)
Veranstalter: RV Adler Lüttringhausen 1952 e.V.
Streckenchef: Speiche 
www.rv-adler.de

Es sind auf 55km etwas über 1000Hm. Oder auf 31km 600Hm.
Natur und Wasser gibt es im Bergischen jede Menge, aber auch ein wenig Industriekultur. Wer nicht nur mit Blut in den Augen fährt, kann links und rechts der Strecke so einiges entdecken.
Gleichzeitig findet unsere RTF statt. Unterwegs trefft ihr die Rennradler ein paar mal.
Auf der HP findet ihr ganz frisch die heute aufgezeichneten Trackdaten auf gpsies.com oder direkt hier.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. September 2013)

Schade, ist ja quasi bei mir um die ecke...aber am 15. bin ich in Plettenberg...und 2 Tage hintereinander schaffe ich nicht


----------

